# Haha, freestyle.... FUNNNY!



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol thats funny :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

that is funny, my friend wants to train a cow and jump it! Can you see a cow in jumping compatitions?


----------



## Skivvers (Apr 13, 2008)

haha that's good. lol, A cow at our barn knew how to jump and he went up to about 1'6  he recently died


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL..That was great! 8)


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Skivvers said:


> haha that's good. lol, A cow at our barn knew how to jump and he went up to about 1'6  he recently died


He actually knew how to jump with a rider? Holy cow... I just cant see that..lol. Thats sad that he died.


----------



## Skivvers (Apr 13, 2008)

yea, the new cow we got, we tried to ride it and he fell over....
We were all crying because we thought we killed him, but he just got up and walked away and we were just left standing there SHOCKED. haha, I love cows, and goats. Goats are a riot. We jump almost every animal in our barn. the goats, cows, cats, dogs and yes...the rooster


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

thats so weird... Ive heared of people riding cows but never jumping them. Thats funny. Man now I want to see a jumping cow!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's actually put together quite well eh. I was amused, it was a good idea.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

****!!!!! That's simply hilarious. :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

funny!


----------

